# Dan Browns other works



## prague (Aug 14, 2004)

I know The Da Vinci code is his best selling novel, however, there are some extremely good novels by him besides it. 

Take a look at. 

Angels & Demons - this is a pre-davinci novel, it includes most some of the same character. You wont be able to put it down.

Deception Point - Amazing, its a different kind of story, showing Dan Brown can write different styles if he wishes. I would also recommend this and give it 5 Stars.

p.s I left out digital fortress because I sadly have not read it  :shock:


----------



## Lupin3 (Aug 14, 2004)

And if you liked _The DaVinci Code_ you may also enjoy _The Daughters of God_, being that its the book Brown ripped off.


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (Aug 16, 2004)

Wow. Dan Brown got served!


----------



## HoneyB (Aug 22, 2004)

I've read all four of them, but I found them to be interesting rather than putdownable, possibly because of the hype surrounding _The Da Vinci Code._

In my mind, _Angels And Demons_ was much the same as TDVC, and a much more enjoyable book, but I preferred Deception Point out of all of the four books.[/i]


----------



## redwood (Aug 25, 2004)

I have also read all four of his books, and have to say that The Da Vinci Code in my oppinon is the worst out of his four. The best two are Angels and Demons, and Deception Point.


----------



## Timeaisis (Sep 20, 2004)

I read Digital Fortress, his first book, and I'd have to say it's very good. It's hard to put down...and is quite well-written. Havn't read the Da Vinci code yet, but I will.


----------



## Susie (Oct 28, 2004)

*Angels & Demons* was the first (and only) Dan Brown book i've read. I must admit I couldn't put it down. It was very well written and the facts were amazingly accurate. I'd definitely recommend it to people 

I have yet to read his other works ^^


----------



## Spudley (Oct 28, 2004)

Timeaisis said:
			
		

> I read Digital Fortress, his first book, and I'd have to say it's very good. It's hard to put down...and is quite well-written. Havn't read the Da Vinci code yet, but I will.



I'm afraid I have to disagree with you about Digital Fortress. I hated it. I read it last month, and wrote a scathing review of it which you can see on the forum's sister site, Lit.org (Or just click here). It was so full of plot holes that I nearly gave up entirely. The only reason I read through to the end was so I could write the review.


----------



## Akumu (Nov 15, 2004)

_Dan Brown_...

He's one tough author to review. His stories are amazing. His style is absolute crap.

Seriously, when I read Dan Brown's books I often wonder whether they just published the first draft. Everything is so... unedited is the best word here. Not well paced, as there are places where virtually nothing is happening, and then after that pure action sequences and tension (he does create good tension in _Angels and Demons_; I especially liked the murder of the first chancellor).

Entirely unputdownable (who made this word up, anyway?)? I don't think so. I put them down lots of times, even when reading the so-called _breathtaking culmination_. I really admire his research. After reading _Angels and Demons_, I was a bit uncertain that this man was telling the whole truth, and did a bit of research of my own, but then when I saw that it clicked, I read _The DaVinci Code _without questioning his sources.

Factual. Tense. Putdownable. Crappy.


----------



## Michael (Nov 15, 2004)

I read the DaVinci Code, on the recommendation of a friend, and did not like it at all.  Figuring I would give Brown the benefit of the doubt, I decided to read Angels & Demons.

:/  Turns out they were the same book, with a different title and character names.  Needless to say, I did not care for A&D.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 15, 2004)

I almost read Dan Brown.

Then someone told me the entire book. 

I just wasnt interested anymore. Blah.


----------

